# New allroad owner



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

I just picked up an 01 Highland green w/ green int. 64k 6sp. The gas mileage is a big change from the TDis I have gotten used to. I got to use the Quattro the day after I bought in a PA to CT trip this Saturday. It has the inner CV shake occasionally. Otherwise a very nice clean car.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Very nice. My only regret with mine is that I didn't hold out for a 6sp but they are hard to come by around here. 

I also have to get used to the mpg change. My previous daily was my G60 Corrado that got a nice 30mpg on the highway. The allroad gets around 20mpg.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Tell me about it. 20mpg is horrible. I am looking to round up a set of 18s for it which should hit the mileage even harder. 

I did do some calculations on gears swaps for S&G while stuck in traffic. 

@3k RPM 
6th gear OEM--------------------75mph 
4.11 FD and rear diff swap-----80mph 
.68 6th gear with OE R&P-------80mph 
.65 6th gear----------------------85mph 
.60 6th----------------------------91mph 
S4 trans and rear----------------85mph 

.65 would probably be the cheapest/best bet for maintaining acceleration of a large car yet still having highway gear. .60 would put 76mph at 2500 rpm still nice but a 24mph jump from 5th.


----------

